# Contactor para un motor trifasico



## acampos (Sep 19, 2012)

Despues de leer mucho en este foro me he decidido a escribir mi primer mensaje, ya que no he encontrado la respuesta que busco.

Quiero montar un dispotivo de arranque del motor por un PLC, el motor es un motor trifasico de 1.5kw y Ie=6A, y la salida del PLC me da 24vdc y 0.5A 

Creo que lo que deberia hacer, es conectar un contactor pero no tengo mucha experiencia en instalaciones electricas, (lo mio es programacion de PLC) y no tengo ni idea de que tipo de contactor usar.

No se si me he explicado bien, pero espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 19, 2012)

A la salida del PLC vas a colocar un relé repetidor (así se le llama) es un simple relé con bobina en tu caso para 24Vdc.

En los contactos del relé vas a colocar la bobina del contactor y listo 

si necesitas un diagramita avisame


----------



## acampos (Sep 19, 2012)

Si me pasas un esquema te invito a una pinta! (ahroa vivo en UK ) 

Pero voy a intentar explicarte lo que he entenido, deberia de conectar la salida de 24v del PLC a la bobina del rele, este rele estaria alimentado con 240vac, y activaria a su vez el contactor, alimentado por las tres fases. Es eso?

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 19, 2012)

Si...digamos en un dibujo sería así:

PLC (24v) --> relé (bobina 24V) --> contactor (bobina 240V) --> motor (3 fases)

Ese dibujito muestra las conexiones a menos que el plc ya tenga salida de 24Vcc y entonces eliminas la fuente de 24V


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 19, 2012)

sabes programar plc pero no usarlo? bueno yo te puedo sugerir algo los plc algunos no se el tuyo, tienen salidas protegidas por transistores de potencia si el plc tiene 8 salidas  puede que tenga dos salidas a 1A o a 2A llamadas y1, y2, y... activadas por rele, depende las que tenga y son para contactores de potencia o para conectar directamente a cargas pequeñas, y otras salidas de 300mA-500mA llamadas Q1, Q2, Q3... segun el numero de salidas, estas ultimas se pueden utilizar con contactores o reles de baja potencia para manejar reles o contactores de alta potencia para protejer al plc te envio un esquema para que te hagas una idea de lo que te estoy diciendo,  ¿que referrencia es tu plc?


----------



## acampos (Sep 20, 2012)

Mi PLC es un siemens 1200, mas concretamente el 1212c que tiene 8 salidas digitales a rele. Os habeis explicado de lujo, mas o menos tengo claro el montaje. Muchas gracias!

Mi siguientes dudas serian, como elijo en contactor y el rele, supongo que el rele deberia de buscarlo simplemente de 220v con activacion por bobina de 24v cc no? Y el contactor? se activaria la bobina en este caso a 220? al ser un motor (realmente una bomba de agua) de 1,5kw creo que es AC3, por lo que deberia de buscar un contactor que soportara esa potencia y esa tension? o deberia de tener en cuenta algo mas?

Si quisiera montar una maqueta mas pequena, y utilizar una bomba de agua de cc de 24v, me aconsejariais poner un rele para activar la bomba? en este caso seria de 24v con bobina de 24v?

Aprecio mucho vuestra ayuda de verdad. Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2012)

No te preocupes por el relé repetidor...sólo que sea con bobina de 24V así ya usas la fuente del PLC y todo eso.

Los contactos del rele pueden usarse para 12V o 24V o 240V es igual.

Al comprar el contactor, vas a tener que pensar:

* cuantas fases tiene el motor (3? ó 3+neutro?)
* corriente nominal (obviamente el contactor tiene que soportar la corriente de arranque que suele ser 6 veces la nominal)


----------



## acampos (Sep 20, 2012)

Entonces como rele me valdria algo asi?

http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=9659390&MER=baynote-9659390-pr

http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=186466&MER=baynote-186466-pr

y sobre el contactor, la corriente del motor es de 6A por lo que tendria que buscar alguno de categoria AC3 que soportara 36A?

algo asi?

http://uk.farnell.com/schneider-electric-telemecanique/lp4k0610bw3/contactor-2-2kw-24vdc/dp/288366


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2012)

acampos dijo:


> Entonces como rele me valdria algo asi?...


----------



## acampos (Sep 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://uk.farnell.com/productimages/farnell/standard/965939005-40.jpg​



Muchas gracias! 

En que deberia fijarme en el data sheet para encontrar lo que busco?

 Contact Voltage DC Nom: 24V
 Contact Current AC Max: 15A

es suficiente?

es correcto entonces el contactor que he puesto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2012)

Amigo acampos, ya que implementas el uso de un PLC, para tener un rendimiento optimo del sistema, ademas de brindar seguridad al motor, debe añadirse un guarda motor o relevo termico.
De esta manera en caso que el motor tenga problemas y "salte" la proteccion, la misma debe confirmarla al PLC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2012)

acampos dijo:


> .....es correcto entonces el contactor que he puesto?



Solamente por cuestión de gusto personal, yo colocaría un modelo ligeramente mayor, por ejemplo para 3.0Kw.

El contactor lo manejas mediante el relee de maniobra y al relee de maniobra con tu PLC


----------



## acampos (Sep 20, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo acampos, ya que implementas el uso de un PLC, para tener un rendimiento optimo del sistema, ademas de brindar seguridad al motor, debe añadirse un guarda motor o relevo termico.
> De esta manera en caso que el motor tenga problemas y "salte" la proteccion, la misma debe confirmarla al PLC.



Habia pensado eso tambien, de momento me conformo con conseguir arrancar el motor, una vez lo consiga, ire mejorandolo tambien. 

Mi proyecto final es intentar conseguir montar algo asi:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2012)

Entiendo tu cometido, pero nunca conectes un motor sin FUSIBLES-GUARDAMOTOR.
Cuando se produzca el daño, no solo tendras que comprar un guardamotor, sino tambien reparar un motor.


----------



## acampos (Sep 20, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Entiendo tu cometido, pero nunca conectes un motor sin FUSIBLES-GUARDAMOTOR.
> Cuando se produzca el daño, no solo tendras que comprar un guardamotor, sino tambien reparar un motor.



Que guardamotor me recomendarias? deberia utlizarlo tambien en una bomba de agua?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2012)

Todo motor trifasico requiere una proteccion, en el uso de un guardamotor debe ajustarse a la corriente nominal de la carga.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 20, 2012)

bueno yo diria que un rele termico como tambien un guardamotor (que es casi lo mismo), hay una marca que es muy buena y con los plc se la lleva de maravilla  es schneider electric, en mi universidad los utilizamos y andan muy bien y son economicos tambien estan los guardamotores de siemens de buena calidad, son los dos que me atrevo a recomendar, y lo del contactor que te puse en el esquema puedes utilizar uno para 300vac 30A ó 240vac 35A con rele de 24vdc, los salvamotores traen un trimer para ajustar la corriente de disparo


----------



## acampos (Sep 21, 2012)

Ahora ya si que me he perdido jeje, entonces el esquema seria:

red-> rele termico-> rele-> contactor->motor??


                            PLC->Rele


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2012)

Si pero no; unos van en el circuito de mando y otros en el de fuerza.

Fuerza: red - contactos contactor - relé termico - motor
Mando fino: red - fuente automata - salida automata -bobina relé auxiliar
Mando basto: red - contactos relé auxiliar - contactos del térmico - bobina contactor

El relé térmico mide la corriente en el circuito de fuerza y abre un contacto que en serie con la bobina abre el contactor.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 21, 2012)

jajajaja ahora si lo vas a enredar mas jejejeje espera me tomo el tiempo y te hago un diagrama


----------



## acampos (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahora estoy completamente liado jeje


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola acampos!!

Revisa este link el item que dice Question 6, con esto estoy seguro que no quedas liado !!!

Saludos


----------



## acampos (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, creo que me ha quedado bastante claro, en caso de querer invertir el giro del motor, solo tendria que anadir otro contactor con las fases invertidas, y otro rele que activara este contactor, es asi?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2012)

Amigo, recuerda añadir uno o dos, segun, temporizador(es) de X seg. para asi evitar un cambio de giro con el motor rotando.


----------



## acampos (Sep 26, 2012)

Deberia entonces parar el motor, durante x segundos y luego hacer el cambio de giro?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2012)

Asi es compañero. En el mercado, existen modulos detectores de rotor detenido, pero el costo es alto, lo mas economico es un temporizador, aunque deberas cerciorarte, el mayor tiempo que el motor se toma en detenerse.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2012)

acampos dijo:


> Ok, creo que me ha quedado bastante claro, en caso de querer invertir el giro del motor, solo tendria que anadir otro contactor con las fases invertidas, y otro rele que activara este contactor, es asi?



Es imprescindible un enclavamiento, preferiblemente mecánico pero al menos eléctrico para no dar los dos sentidos a la vez


----------



## Julianass (Oct 27, 2012)

si pudiste resolver el problema acampos?, recuerda que si vas a hacer cambio de giro necesitas dos contactores y obviamente debes de hacer uso de dos salidas del PLC ya que debes accionar el otro contactor cuando lo requieras, le puedes dar un tiempo de paro para cambiar de giro; si el proceso no te permite paros pues pones contactores AC3 que soportan inversiones de giro de motor (tener en cuenta que la potencia del motor no es mucha) y para la protección con solo un magnetotermico (guardamotor) tienes y asi evitas poner un térmico en la potencia. si no te quedo claro me cuentas...


----------

